# Doug's Gone Fishin' Sale - July 9th thru 17th Only



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Doug's Gone Fishin' Sale - July 9th thru 17th Only*

It's that time of the year that I take my mental health brake and disappear to Kodiak, the land of no computer, for a week of bliss and fishing. It is this 1 week each year that makes the other 51 possible. While I am away I do not want Neil or Joel to be bored so each year I do my best to come up with a grand sale to keep them busy. I think this years idea should keep them on their toes.

From *July 9th thru July 17th* Camera Land will be offering extra discounts off of *our web site prices* on the majority of our Sports Optics. I am sure that if there is a Camera product that is of interest to you and you contact Joel he'll make a special offering for you as well.
BTW:
Joel - [email protected]
Neil - [email protected]

*This is how this sale will work*....
This offering is open to forum members, their friends and folks who are on our e-mail list. This sale will not be mentioned on our web site. If you would like to order something at these great savings just type *Gone Fishing *in the note area of your order or mention *Gone Fishing *when you call in your order. 
On web orders the discount will be refunded back to you when Joel or Neil process the order. On phone orders it will immediately be deducted.

We discussed this sale idea with all the manufacturers. Some were very receptive to participating while others got all twitchy about their pricing policy. Please see below for the details and manufacturers involved. To make it easier on everyone I have done this alphabetically.









*10% off any Kowa purchase*









*Leica* was not keen on the idea so we are going out of pocket to offer an *extra 10% off of the already reduced price of any Leica Certified Pre-Owned item*. To single out one outstanding opportunity, the *Cert. Pre-Owned Leica CRF-1000 Rangefinder* @ $479.99 - 10% demo to *$431.99* is a slammin' deal.









*10% off any New Minox Product* or *Minox Open Box/Demo Product* 
This makes their *8x42 German BL* & *10x42 German BL* binoculars an outstanding buy.









* Nikon* also frowned upon offering a blanket discount on their new products. Not wishing to leave *Nikon* out of this sale we stocked up on some of their *Demos & Refurbs* and we'll give an *extra 10% off on those*









*10% off of Olympus Binoculars*









*10% off of all new Pentax Sports Optics*









*10% off of all Vortex Sports Optics* Also, please keep in mind, a portion of every Vortex product sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy. Not only will you get a great deal on a super optic but you'll be helping a very worthy cause.









*Zeiss* would not give the OK to discount new product as it is a violation of their policies (It seems these European mfg's have strong policies), however, we will give till it hurts and reduce all *Zeiss Demo & Sample Goods* by 10% as they support our involvement in United Cerebral Palsy.









*Zen-Ray will allow 10% off* on all product except the pre-orders on yet to be released product.

This sale presents an excellent opportunity to get a great deal on both new and demo product at a very nice price. Please feel free to call Neil or Joel @ 212-753-5128 or e-mail them at their above posted e-mail address' with any questions. 
There are a few manufacturers that were left off of this sale as they would not permit participation in this type of promotional opportunity.
I will be back in the store on July 18th, hopefully fully rested and glowing in the memory of a great week of fishing. Have a great week and thank you for all the support we receive.

** These 10% discounts are off of the listed prices on our web site, not off of any other promotional pricing seen anywhere else.*

*** BTW*, Shortly after I am back please check out *Pelagic Outfitters* for all your Offshore Fishing needs. All the knowledge and customer service you have come to expect from me, now available for fishing. 
An exciting new venture for you to be a part of.


----------

